# Some pics



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought I would post up some progress pics and contest pics of myself.

I started training 5 years ago, I trained naturally for over 2 years and then hit the juice

Here is my first contest I was 13st9lbs and placed second

http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A3638%7Ffp63%3Dot%3E2357%3D9%3B9%3D576%3DXROQDF%3E2323%3B596%3A9968ot1lsi

I placed 3rd in my second contest at 14st 4lbs, condition was a little off, but I was only back from hols 10 days before it

http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A3638%7Ffp63%3Dot%3E2357%3D9%3B9%3D576%3DXROQDF%3E2323%3B64%3A89278ot1lsi

Currently dieting for my next show, I am 16 st 4 in this pic taken a few weeks ago

http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A3638%7Ffp336%3Enu%3D3266%3E8%3C8%3E485%3EWSNRCG%3D32333856%3A95%3A6nu0mrj

Am now 15st 13lbs and counting


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I think i've seen the first two before, but great progress - what/when is your next competition, and what cutting cycle are you planning to run?

Again, respect on your work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

very good work there m8


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

razg said:


> I think i've seen the first two before, but great progress - what/when is your next competition, and what cutting cycle are you planning to run?
> 
> Again, respect on your work.


Yeah I posted them on one or two other boards, I am currently doing 30 minutes cardio after every weights session and 45 minutes om nmon-weights days, I have just dropped my carbs from 350g to 275g per day and protein is between 300-350g, taking in 4 tablespoons of UDO's oil a day, gear wise am using omnadren and prop, will switch to tren in a couple of weeks, am competing in 2 shows in March


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow. Nice back shot mate.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds good, Tren is an awesome cutter - good luck with the competition.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice pics mate, u look solid


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

wiked shape m8 :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking good man.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

As i said before excellent progress - you first attempt was outstanding!!

Fill out that posing pouch a bit more and i am sure the ladies will go wild hehehe


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Very good FP. I love that back :-D


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

O.pex said:


> As i said before excellent progress - you first attempt was outstanding!!
> 
> Fill out that posing pouch a bit more and i am sure the ladies will go wild hehehe


Well if you come and cheer me on I am sure I can fill it out just for you :shock:


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics taken tonight, 9 weeks and 3 days to go, currently at 16 stone

http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A%3B%3B98%7Ffp336%3Enu%3D3266%3E8%3C8%3E485%3EWSNRCG%3D323342327%3A83%3Anu0mrj

http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A%3B%3B98%7Ffp335%3Enu%3D3266%3E8%3C8%3E485%3EWSNRCG%3D323342327%3B%3C29nu0mrj

http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A%3C233%7Ffp337%3Enu%3D3266%3E8%3C8%3E485%3EWSNRCG%3D3233423277478nu0mrj


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

finephysique said:


> O.pex said:
> 
> 
> > As i said before excellent progress - you first attempt was outstanding!!
> ...


  Oh behave!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Great alround physique.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Did you catch yourself by surprise on that last pic lol :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

FierceFrets said:


> Did you catch yourself by surprise on that last pic lol :lol:
> 
> :twisted: Fierce


Yeah bro I thought I heard you sneaking through my bedroom window again :shock:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Note to self - learn to be a better stalker/pervert, also, dont wear the army boots again, he heard you approach...

Will do better next time :shock:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

finephysique said:


> Here are a couple of pics taken tonight, 9 weeks and 3 days to go, currently at 16 stone
> 
> http://images.snapfish.com/3458%3A%3B%3B98%7Ffp336%3Enu%3D3266%3E8%3C8%3E485%3EWSNRCG%3D323342327%3A83%3Anu0mrj
> 
> ...


wow ur a big boy, congrats

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This thread is turning a little gay


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

young gun said:


> This thread is turning a little gay


heh, Yes YoungGun I am happy... oh thats not what you meant? :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

young gun said:


> This thread is turning a little gay


You looking to get in on the action big boy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> wow ur a big boy, congrats


yeah that sounds gay


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

finephysique said:


> young gun said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is turning a little gay
> ...


Iv'e ran out of sarcastic and quick witted comments (did I ever have any to begin with) wheres Stu help buddy * YG runs away from thread *


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

\ said:


> finephysique said:
> 
> 
> > wow ur a big boy, congrats
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

I was gonna mention the "gayness" but each to their own and its nothing to be ashamed about nick 

Be gay and proud, BIG BOY :-D

J


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Whats the cheapest online source for vaseline?

I have dry lips lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

www.nicks-lubes.com

:-D lol

J


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

zx9rjas. said:


> www.nicks-lubes.com
> 
> :-D lol
> 
> J


LMFAO!! :lol:


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> www.nicks-lubes.com
> 
> :-D lol
> 
> J


Only the best from Nick also moderates @ www.pride.com 

(and before you ask I found that site whilst looking for the fighting championship website)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> www.nicks-lubes.com
> 
> :-D lol
> 
> J


you w**kers !

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

lol

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.bigboy.com/

lol

J


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry buddy wish I'd never pointed it out now


----------

